# Cuban Box Codes as of October 2007



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Here's a list of some of the more recent Cuban box codes. It's mostly 2006 and 2007 but there are a few from 2000 to 2005.

*Box Codes as of October 2007*

Bolivar Belicosos Finos Box 25 - *POS AGO 06*
Bolivar Belicosos Finos Box 25 - *POS MAR 07*
Bolivar Belicosos Finos SLB Box 25 - *POS JUL 06*
Bolivar Belicosos Finos SLB Box 25 - *POS ENE 07*
Bolivar Belicosos Finos SLB Box 25 - *POS NOV 06*
Bolivar Belicosos Finos SLB Box 25 - *POS JUN 06*
Bolivar Bonitas Box 25 - *BPL MAY 05*
Bolivar Coronas Box 25 - *POS NOV 06*
Bolivar Coronas Box 25 - *POS JUL 06*
Bolivar Coronas Box 25 - *POS FEB 06*
Bolivar Coronas Extra Box 25 -	*POS ABR 06*
Bolivar Coronas Extra Box 25 -	*POS JUL 06*
Bolivar Coronas Extra Box 25 -	*POS SEP 06*
Bolivar Coronas Extra Box 50 -	*PMR JUL 05*
Bolivar Coronas Extra Box 50 -	*POS ENE 07*
Bolivar Coronas Extra Box 50 -	*POS JUN 06*
Bolivar Coronas Extra Box 50 -	*POS MAY 06*
Bolivar Coronas Gigantes Box 25 - *POS MAR 07*
Bolivar Coronas Gigantes Box 50 - *POS MAY 06*
Bolivar Coronas Gigantes Box 50 - *POS JUN 06*
Bolivar Coronas Gigantes Box 50 - *POS FEB 07*
Bolivar Coronas Gigantes Box 50 - *POS FEB 06*
Bolivar Coronas Gigantes Box 50 - *POS OCT 06*
Bolivar Coronas Junior Box 25 -	*SVF OCT 05*
Bolivar Coronas Junior Box 25- *POS MAR 07*
Bolivar Coronas Junior Box 25 -	*POS JUN 06*
Bolivar Coronas Junior Box 25 -	*POS DIC 06*
Bolivar Coronas Junior Box 25 -	*POS ABR 06*
Bolivar Coronas Junior Box 25 -	*OWH NOV 05*
Bolivar Coronas Junior Box 25 -	*POS OCT 06*
Bolivar Coronas Junior Box 25 -	*POS OTC 06*
Bolivar Gold Medal Box 10 - *TEB JUL 07*
Bolivar Gold Medal Box 10 - *URO JUL 07*
Bolivar Gold Medal Box 10 - *URO JUN 07*
Bolivar Gold Medal Box 10 - *TEB AGO 07*
Bolivar Gold Medal Box 10 - *PBS JUL 07*
Bolivar Gold Medal Box 10 - *LSO JUL 07*
Bolivar Gold Medal Box 10 - *LSO AGO 07*
Bolivar Inmensas Box 25 - *POS SEP 06*
Bolivar Inmensas Box 25 - *POS ABR 07*
Bolivar Inmensas Box 25 - *POS ENE 06*
Bolivar Petit Coronas Box 50 -	*POS DIC 06*
Bolivar Petit Coronas Box 50 -	*POS OCT 06*
Bolivar Petit Coronas Box 50 -	*POS NOV 06*
Bolivar Petit Coronas Box 50 -	*POS MAR 07*
Bolivar Petit Coronas Box 50 -	*POS ENE 07*
Bolivar Petit Coronas Box 50 -	*POS FEB 07*
Bolivar Regentes Box 25 - *OSU LR00*
Bolivar Royal Coronas Box 25 -	*TEB JUN 07*
Bolivar Royal Coronas Box 25 -	*POS MAY 07*
Bolivar Tubos No.1 Box 25 - *EIC SET 05*
Cohiba Coronas Especiales Box 25 - *ASB MAY 06*
Cohiba Coronas Especiales Box 5x5 - *PFY NOV 05*
Cohiba Esplendidos Box 15 - *PLM AGO 06*
Cohiba Esplendidos Box 15 - *MKO NOV 04*
Cohiba Esplendidos Box 15 - *MKO OCT 04*
Cohiba Esplendidos Box 25 - *PLM NOV 06*
Cohiba Esplendidos Box 25 - *PLM DIC 06*
Cohiba Exquisitos Box 25 - *POS AGO 06*
Cohiba Genios 25s Box -	*USE JUN 07*
Cohiba Genios 25s Box -	*USE AGO 07*
Cohiba Genios 25s Box -	*TEB JUN 07*
Cohiba Genios 25s Box -	*TEB AGO 07*
Cohiba Genios 25s Box -	*POS ENE 07*
Cohiba Genios 25s Box -	*PLM AGO 07*
Cohiba Genios 25s Box -	*EUP JUN 07*
Cohiba Genios 25s Box -	*ERU MAY 07*
Cohiba Genios 25s Box -	*EMA AGO 07*
Cohiba Lanceros Box 25 - *PLM MAY 06*
Cohiba Magicos 25s Box - *GEA JUN 07*
Cohiba Magicos 25s Box - *LSO JUN 07*
Cohiba Magicos 25s Box - *PLM AGO 07*
Cohiba Mini Box 20 -	NO BOX CODE
Cohiba Piramides Box 10 - *OPU DIC 06*
Cohiba Piramides Box 10 - *OSE NOV 06*
Cohiba Piramides Box 10 - *POS DIC 06*
Cohiba Piramides Box 10 - *POS NOV 06*
Cohiba Piramides Box 10 - *ROA DIC 06*
Cohiba Piramides Box 10 - *RTO NOV 06*
Cohiba Piramides Box 10 - *SML DIC 06*
Cohiba Piramides Box 10 - *SML NOV 06*
Cohiba Robustos Box 15 - *SML NOV 06*
Cohiba Robustos Box 15 - *PLM MAR 07*
Cohiba Robustos Box 25 - *POS SEP 06*
Cohiba Robustos Box 25 - *PTS SEP 06*
Cohiba Robustos Box 25 - *ROA SEP 06*
Cohiba Robustos Box 25 - *TBS AGO 06*
Cohiba Robustos Box 25 - *TBS JUN 06*
Cohiba Robustos Box 25 - *POS JUN 06*
Cohiba Robustos Box 25 - *POS JUL 06*
Cohiba Secretos 25s Box - *OUR JUN 07*
Cohiba Secretos 25s Box - *PLM JUL 07*
Cohiba Secretos 25s Box - *SMG JUN 07*
Cohiba Secretos 25s Box - *SOA AGO 07*
Cohiba Secretos 25s Box - *STL MAY 07*
Cohiba Secretos 25s Box - *TEB AGO 07*
Cohiba Secretos 25s Box - *USE AGO 07*
Cohiba Secretos 25s Box - *LPM JUL 07*
Cohiba Secretos 25s Box - *OUR JUL 07*
Cohiba Secretos 25s Box - *USE JUN 07*
Cohiba Seleccion Reserva Box 30 - *ARA FEB 03*
Cohiba Seleccion Reserva Box 30 - *OSU FEB 03*
Cohiba Seleccion Reserva Box 30 - *OSU ENE 03*
Cohiba Siglo I Box 25 -	*TBS NOV 06*
Cohiba Siglo I Box 25 -	*SML MAR 07*
Cohiba Siglo I Box 5x5 - *OEB OCT 06*
Cohiba Siglo I Box 5x5 - *PGT DIC 06*
Cohiba Siglo I Box 5x5 - *TBS FEB 06*
Cohiba Siglo II Box 15 - *PLM DIC 06*
Cohiba Siglo II Box 15 - *AEP ABR 07*
Cohiba Siglo II Box 15 - *AEP DIC 06*
Cohiba Siglo II Box 15 - *TBS MAR 07*
Cohiba Siglo II Box 25 - *TBS SEP 06*
Cohiba Siglo II Box 25 - *TBS OCT 06*
Cohiba Siglo II Box 25 - *PTS AGO 06*
Cohiba Siglo II Box 25 - *OEB OCT 06*
Cohiba Siglo II Box 25 - *GTA SEP 06*
Cohiba Siglo II Box 25 - *GTA DIC 06*
Cohiba Siglo II Box 25 - *ERU OCT 06*
Cohiba Siglo II Box 25 - *DIC 06 MGT*
Cohiba Siglo II Box 25 - *ASB DIC 06*
Cohiba Siglo II Box 25 - *AEP OCT 06*
Cohiba Siglo II Box 5x5 - *ROA JUL 06*
Cohiba Siglo II Box 5x5 - *PSB OCT 06*
Cohiba Siglo II Box 5x5 - *PSB FEB 07*
Cohiba Siglo II Box 5x5 - *POS JUL 06*
Cohiba Siglo II Box 5x5 - *TBS AGO 06*
Cohiba Siglo II Box 5x5 - *BOL JUN 06*
Cohiba Siglo II Box 5x5 - *MGT FEB 07* 
Cohiba Siglo II Box 5x5 - *GSO MAR 07*
Cohiba Siglo II Box 5x5 - *PLM FEB 07*
Cohiba Siglo II Box 5x5 - *POS AGO 06*
Cohiba Siglo III Box 25 - *BGE JUL 06*
Cohiba Siglo III Box 25 - *AOR AGO 06*
Cohiba Siglo III Box 25 - *AML JUL 06*
Cohiba Siglo IV Box 25 - *PSL SEP 06*
Cohiba Siglo IV Box 25 - *ROA OCT 06*
Cohiba Siglo IV Box 25 - *TBS AGO 06*
Cohiba Siglo IV Box 5x5 - *OEB JUL 06*
Cohiba Siglo IV Box 5x5 - *TMO DIC 06*
Cohiba Siglo V Box 25 -	*SVF DIC 05*
Cohiba Siglo V Box 5x5 - *BPL SEP 05*
Cohiba Siglo VI A/T Box 15 - *POS MAR 07*
Cohiba Siglo VI A/T Box 15 - *PLM FEB 07*
Cohiba Siglo VI A/T Box 15 - *ERU MAR 07*
Cohiba Siglo VI Box 10 - *POS MAR 07*
Cohiba Siglo VI Box 10 - *EFA NOV 06*
Cohiba Siglo VI Box 10 - *OSE ENE 07*
Cohiba Siglo VI Box 10 - *OSE JUL 06*
Cohiba Siglo VI Box 25 - *OEB MAY 07*
Cohiba Siglo VI Box 25 - *POS MAY 07*
Cuaba Diademas Box 5 - *OEB MAR 06*
Cuaba Diademas Box 5 - *OEB FEB 06*
Cuaba Distinguidos Box 10 - *OEB NOV 06*
Cuaba Divinos Box 25 - *OEB ABR 07*
Cuaba Divinos Box 25 - *EMA JUN 07*
Cuaba Exclusivos Box 25 - *OEB MAR 07*
Cuaba Exclusivos Box 25 - *OEB OCT 06*
Cuaba Exclusivos Box 5x5 - *SXF JUN 05*
Cuaba Generosos Box 25 - *OEB MAR 07*
Cuaba Generosos Box 25 - *OEB DIC 06*
Cuaba Salomon Box 10 - *OEB SEP 06*
Cuaba Salomon Box 10 - *OEB JUN 06*
Cuaba Salomon Box 10 - *OEB JUL 06*
Cuaba Tradicionales Box 25 - *OEB FEB 07*
Cuaba Tradicionales Box 25 - *OEB ENE 07*
Cuaba Tradicionales Box 25 - *OEB DIC 06*
Diplomaticos No.2 Box 25 - *POS DIC 06*
Diplomaticos No.2 Box 25 - *OEB MAY 07*
Diplomaticos No.2 Box 25 - *OEB FEB 07*
Diplomaticos No.2 Box 25 - *OEB MAR 07*
Diplomaticos No.4 Box 25 - *OEB JUL 06*
Diplomaticos No.4 Box 25 - *OEB SEP 06*
Diplomaticos No.5 Box 25 - *OEB MAY 07*
El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme Box 25 - *UGT DIC 06*
El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme Box 25 -	*BLP JUL 07*
El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme Box 25 -	*MCS MAR 07*
El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme Box 25 -	*MCS MAY 07*
El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme Box 25 -	*MSC MAY 07*
El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme Box 25 -	*PUT DIC 06*
El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme Box 50 -	*SXF OCT 05*
El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme Box 50 -	*AOM ABR 06*
El Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme Box 50 -	*AOM JUN 06*
El Rey Del Mundo Coronas De Luxe Box 25 - *SXF MAR 05*
El Rey Del Mundo Demi Tasse Box 25 - *FJN NOV 05*
El Rey Del Mundo Grandes De Espana Box 25 - *AEP ENE 07*
El Rey Del Mundo Grandes De Espana Box 25 - *AEP MAR 07*
El Rey Del Mundo Petit Coronas Box 25 - *AEP FEB 06*
Fonseca Cosacos Box 25 - *SML OCT 06*
Fonseca Cosacos Box 25 - *SML MAR 06*
Fonseca Delciias Box 25 - *PSL NOV 06*
Fonseca Delciias Box 25 - *PSL ABR 07*
Fonseca KDT Cadetes Box 25 - *SML MAR 07*
Fonseca KDT Cadetes Box 25 - *SML SEP 06*

*Continued in next post....*


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

H.Upmann Connoisseur No.1 Box 25 - *ROA NOV 06*
H.Upmann Connoisseur No.1 Box 25 - *SML DIC 06*
H.Upmann Connoisseur No.1 Box 25 - *ROA ENE 07*
H.Upmann Coronas Minor A/T Box 25 - *FIM OCT 05*
H.Upmann Coronas Minor A/T Box 25 - *ROA FEB 06*
H.Upmann Magnum 46 Box 25 - *ROA JUN 06*
H.Upmann Magnum 46 Box 25 - *ROA FEB 06*
H.Upmann Magnum 46 Box 25 - *ROA MAY 06*
H.Upmann Magnum 46 Box 25 - *ROA OCT 06*
H.Upmann Magnum 46 Box 50 - *PSL DIC 06*
H.Upmann Magnum 46 Box 50 - *PSL OCT 06*
H.Upmann Magnum 46 Box 50 - *ROA NOV 06*
H.Upmann Monarchs A/T Box 25 - *ROA SEP 06*
H.Upmann Monarchs A/T Box 25 - *HFR OCT 03*
H.Upmann Monarchs A/T Box 25 - *ROA OCT 06*
H.Upmann Monarchs A/T Box 25 - *MKB JUN 03*
H.Upmann Monarchs A/T Box 25 - *JHT DIC 03*
H.Upmann Petit Coronas Box 25 - *ROA SEP 06*
H.Upmann Petit Coronas Box 25 -	*ROA AGO 06*
H.Upmann Puritos Box 5 - no box code
H.Upmann Sir Winston Box 25 - *CUE JUN 03*
H.Upmann Sir Winston Box 25 - *DTF JUN 03*
H.Upmann Sir Winston Box 25 - *JMZ JUL 03*
H.Upmann Sir Winston Box 25 - *OSE ABR 07*
H.Upmann Sir Winston Box 25 - *TDV MAY 03*
H.Upmann Upmann No.2 Box 25 - *USE JUN 07*
H.Upmann Upmann No.2 Box 25 - *USE JUL 07*
H.Upmann Upmann No.2 Box 25 - *ROA MAR 07*
H.Upmann Upmann No.2 Box 25 - *ROA ABR 07*
Hoyo de Monterrey Churchills Box 25 - *OEB AGO 06*
Hoyo de Monterrey Coronations A/T Box 25 - *OEB ABR 06*
Hoyo de Monterrey Double Coronas Box 25 - *ASB FEB 07*
Hoyo de Monterrey Double Coronas Box 25 - *GTL FEB 07*
Hoyo de Monterrey Double Coronas Box 25 - *TBS FEB 07*
Hoyo de Monterrey Double Coronas Box 50 - *PMR OCT 05*
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No.1 Box 15 - *TPX JUL 05*
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No.1 Box 25 -	*TMO MAY 06*
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No.1 Box 25 - *BTE MAR 06*
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No.1 Box 50 -	*FJN AGO 05*
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No.1 Box 50 -	*BPL AGO 05*
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No.1 Box 50 -	*SVF JUL 05*
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No.1 Box 50 -	*BYL JUN 05*
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No.2 Box 25 -	*SAL NOV 06*
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No.2 Box 25 -	*OEB DIC 06*
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No.2 Box 25 -	*PGT NOV 06*
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No.2 Box 25 -	*TBS MAR 07*
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No.2 Box 50 -	*AOR JUL 06*
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No.2 Box 50 -	*ASB OCT 06*
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No.2 Box 50 -	*OSE OCT 06*
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No.2 Box 50 - *POS OCT 06*
Hoyo de Monterrey Hoyo Coronas Box 25 - *GSO JUL 06*
Hoyo de Monterrey Hoyo Coronas Box 25 -	*GSO OCT 06*
Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo Des Dieux Box 25 - *PTS JUN 06*
Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo Des Dieux Box 25 - *PTS OCT 06*
Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo Des Dieux Box 50 - *PUC ABR 03*
Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo Du Depute Box 50 - *OEB MAR 06*
Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo Du Depute Box 50 - *OEB ABR 06*
Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo Du Gourmet Box 25 - *ZFI JUN 05*
Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo Du Gourmet Box 25 - *BTE ABR 07*
Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo Du Maire Box 25 - *TGR DIC 05*
Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo Du Prince Box 50 - *PTS ABR 06*
Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo Du Prince Box 50 - *PTS JUN 06*
Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo Du Roi Box 25 - *BFI DIC 05 *
Hoyo de Monterrey Particulares Box 5 - *VEL OCT 02*
Hoyo de Monterrey Particulares Box 5 - *PAR OCT 02*
Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Robustos Box 15 - *OPU MAY 06*
Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Robustos Box 15 - *OEB AGO 06*
Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Robustos Box 15 - *AGL MAR 07*
Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Robustos Box 15 - *AGL MAR 06*
Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Robustos Box 25 - *BUE JUN 07*
Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Robustos Box 25 - *GTA ABR 07*
Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Robustos Box 25 - *GTL MAR 07*
Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Robustos Box 25 - *PAL JUN 07*
Hoyo de Monterrey Regalos Box 25 - *AGU JUN 07*
Hoyo de Monterrey Regalos Box 25 - *AEP MAY 07*
Hoyo de Monterrey Regalos Box 25 - *EMA JUN 07*
Hoyo de Monterrey Regalos Box 25 - *LPM JUN 07*
Hoyo de Monterrey Regalos Box 25 - *RBT JUN 07*
Hoyo de Monterrey Regalos Box 25 - *SOA JUN 07*
Hoyo de Monterrey Regalos Box 25 - *USE JUN 07*
Hoyo de Monterrey Short Hoyo Coronas Box 25 - *UGT MAY 06*
Hoyo de Monterrey Short Hoyo Coronas Box 25 - *UGT AGO 06*
Juan Lopez Coronas Box 25 - *OPU JUN 06*
Juan Lopez Petit Coronas Box 25 - *SML JUN 06*
Juan Lopez Seleccion No.1 Box 25 - *TMO ABR 07*
Juan Lopez Seleccion No.1 Box 25 - *TMO ENE 07*
Juan Lopez Seleccion No.1 Box 25 - *PSL NOV 06*
Juan Lopez Seleccion No.1 Box 25 - *TMO MAR 07*
Juan Lopez Seleccion No.2 Box 25 - *OPU FEB 07*
Juan Lopez Seleccion No.2 Box 25 - *LRP MAR 07*
Juan Lopez Seleccion No.2 Box 25 - *LRP FEB 07*
Juan Lopez Seleccion No.2 Box 50 - *MRB ENE 07*
Juan Lopez Seleccion No.2 Box 50 - *MRB FEB 07*
Juan Lopez Seleccion No.2 Box 50 - *MRB JUL 06*
La Gloria Cubana Medaille Dor No.1 Box 10 - *OSU OCT 00*
La Gloria Cubana Medaille Dor No.1 Box 10 - *OSU ENR 01*
La Gloria Cubana Medaille Dor No.1 Box 25 - *OSU JUL 02*
La Gloria Cubana Medaille Dor No.2 Box 25 - *OSU OCT 02*
La Gloria Cubana Medaille Dor No.2 Box 25 - *OSU JUL 02*
La Gloria Cubana Medaille Dor No.3 Box 25 - *OSU SEP 02*
La Gloria Cubana Medaille Dor No.4 Box 25 - *OSU JUL 02*
La Gloria Cubana Tainos Box 10 - *POS ABR 07*
Montecristo A Box 25 - *REC AGO 01*
Montecristo A Box 5 - *OSE SEP 06*
Montecristo C (Edicion Limitada) Box 25 - *DTF AGO 03*
Montecristo C (Edicion Limitada) Box 25 - *FRH AGO 03*
Montecristo C (Edicion Limitada) Box 25 - *FRH JUL 03*
Montecristo C (Edicion Limitada) Box 25 - *KMM NOV 03*
Montecristo Club Box 20 - NO BOX CODE
Montecristo D Box 10 - *EFA OCT 05*
Montecristo Edmundo 10s Box - NO BOX CODE 
Montecristo Edmundo Box 15 - *FIM DIC 05*
Montecristo Edmundo Box 15 - *CKM DIC 05* 
Montecristo Edmundo Box 25 - *BGE MAR 06*
Montecristo Edmundo Box 25 - *PUT ENE 06*
Montecristo Edmundo Box 25 - *OEB MAR 06*
Montecristo Especial No.2 Box 25 - *MRB ABR 07*
Montecristo Mini Box 20 - NO BOX CODE
Montecristo No.2 Box 10 - *ROA FEB 07*
Montecristo No.2 Box 10 - *ROA DIC 06*
Montecristo No.2 Box 10 - *POS NOV 06*
Montecristo No.2 Box 10 - *OSE SPE 06*
Montecristo No.2 Box 10 - *ROA JUL 06*
Montecristo No.2 Box 10 - *ROA MAR 07*
Montecristo No.2 Box 15 - *ROA JUL 06*
Montecristo No.2 Box 15 - *PUT AGO 06*
Montecristo No.2 Box 15 - *GSO SEP 06*
Montecristo No.2 Box 15 - *GSO AGO 06*
Montecristo No.2 Box 15 - *AEP JUL 06*
Montecristo No.2 Box 25 - *OSE OCT 06*
Montecristo No.2 Box 25 - *OPU SEP 06*
Montecristo No.2 Box 25 - *OEB JUL 06*
Montecristo No.2 Box 25 - *PTS OCT 06*
Montecristo No.2 Box 25 - *PUT MAR 07*
Montecristo No.2 Box 25 - *MGT SEP 06* 
Montecristo No.2 Box 25 - *SML JUL 06*
Montecristo No.2 Box 25 - *SML OCT 06*
Montecristo No.2 Box 25 - *GSO OCT 06*
Montecristo No.3 Box 10 - *TGP SEP 06*
Montecristo No.3 Box 10 - *PGT DIC 06*
Montecristo No.3 Box 25 - *TBS MAY 06*
Montecristo No.3 Box 5x5 - *ORE MAR 04*
Montecristo No.3 Box 5x5 - *TPX ABR 05*
Montecristo No.3 Box 5x5 - *FKC JUL 04*
Montecristo No.4 Box 10 - *TBS MAR 06*
Montecristo No.4 Box 25 - *GSO ENE 06 *
Montecristo No.4 Box 25 - *GSO SEP 06*
Montecristo No.4 Box 25 - *MCS JUN 06 *
Montecristo No.4 Box 25 - *MCS MAR 06*
Montecristo No.4 Box 25 - *MCS MAY 06*
Montecristo No.4 Box 25 - *OEB OCT 06*
Montecristo No.4 Box 25 - *UAS OCT 06*
Montecristo No.4 Box 25 - *TMO OCT 06*
Montecristo No.4 Box 25 - *TGP OCT 06*
Montecristo No.4 Box 25 - *TGP MAR 07*
Montecristo No.4 Box 5x5 - *TBS AGO 06*
Montecristo No.4 Box 5x5 - *GSP AGO 06*
Montecristo No.4 Box 5x5 - *PML AGO 06*
Montecristo No.5 Box 5x5 - *SGB ENE 06*
Montecristo No.5 Box 5x5 - *BTE AGO 06*
Montecristo Petit Edmundo Box 10 - *GSO ENE 07*
Montecristo Petit Edmundo Box 10 - *OEB MAY 07*
Montecristo Petit Edmundo Box 10 - *RTO FEB 07*
Montecristo Petit Edmundo Box 25 - *PTS FEB 07*
Montecristo Petit Edmundo Box 25 - *PTS MAY 07*
Montecristo Petit Tubos Box 15 - *JHT NOV 03*
Montecristo Puritos Box 50 - no box code
Montecristo Robustos 2006 Box 25 - *OEB JUN 06*
Montecristo Robustos 2006 Box 25 - *PUT JUL 06*
Montecrsito Edmundos A.T Box 15 - *GSO MAY 07*
Montecrsito Edmundos A/T Box 15 - *TBS MAR 07*
Montecrsito Edmundos A/T Box 15 - *SAL MAR 07*
Partagas 8-9-8 (Varnished) Box 10 - *EFA DIC 05*
Partagas 8-9-8 (Varnished) Box 25 - *OSE SEP 06*
Partagas 8-9-8 (Varnished) Box 25 - *ASB MAY 06*
Partagas Aristocrats 25s - *AGL OCT 06*
Partagas Chicos Box 25 - no box code
Partagas Chicos Box 5 - no box code
Partagas Churchills de Luxe Box 25 - *DIC 02 URL* 
Partagas Churchills de Luxe Box 25 - *RSE NOV 02*
Partagas Club Box 20 -	no box code
Partagas Coronas Box 25 - *SVF AGO 05*
Partagas Coronas Senior A/T Box 25 - *BCR DIC 05*
Partagas Coronas Senior A/T Box 25 - *PUT JUL 06*
Partagas Coronas Senior A/T Box 25 - *XLB AGO 05*
Partagas Coronas Senior A/T Box 25 - *XLB JUL 05*
Partagas Lusitanias Box 25 - *ASB JUN 06*
Partagas Lusitanias Box 25 - *PUT MAY 07*
Partagas Lusitanias Box 25 - *PUT FEB 07*
Partagas Lusitanias Box 25 - *GSO FEB 07*
Partagas Lusitanias Box 50 - *AOR JUL 06*
Partagas Mini Box 20 -	NO BOX CODE
Partagas P No.2 Box 10 - *POS FEB 06*
Partagas P No.2 Box 10 - *POS ABR 06*
Partagas P No.2 Box 10 - *POS MAY 06*
Partagas P No.2 Box 10 - *POS JUN 06*
Partagas Partagas De Luxe A/T Box 10 - *BOL MAR 06*
Partagas Partagas De Luxe A/T Box 10 - *BOL ENE 06*
Partagas Partagas De Luxe A/T Box 25 - *BTE ABR 06*
Partagas Partagas De Luxe A/T Box 25 - *BTE MAR 06*
Partagas Partagas De Luxe A/T Box 25 - *SXF SEPT 05*
Partagas Partagas De Luxe A/T Box 25 - *PSB OCT 06*
Partagas Partagas De Luxe A/T Box 25 - *PSB MAR 06*
Partagas Partagas de Partagas No.1 Box 25 - *DTF NOV 03*
Partagas Partagas de Partagas No.1 Box 25 - *DTF OCT 03*
Partagas Presidente Box 25 - *MGT ABR 07* 
Partagas Presidente Box 25 - *MGT FEB 07* 
Partagas Presidente Box 25 - *MGT MAY 07* 
Partagas Presidente Box 25 - *PBS JUN 07*
Partagas Presidente Box 25 - *PBS JUL 07*
Partagas Serie Connaisseur No.1 Box 25 - *GSO MAY 06*
Partagas Serie Connoisseur No.2 Box 25 - *GSO MAR 06*
Partagas Serie D No.1 Box 25 - *AXC NOV 04*
Partagas Serie D No.4 Box 15 - *TBS AGO 06*
Partagas Serie D No.4 Box 15 - *TMO SEP 06*
Partagas Serie D No.4 Box 15 - *PGT DIC 06*
Partagas Serie D No.4 Box 15 - *OEB OCT 06*
Partagas Serie D No.4 Box 15 - *OEB FEB 07*
Partagas Serie D No.4 Box 15 - *MGT MAY 06 *
Partagas Serie D No.4 Box 15 - *MGT ENE 07* 
Partagas Serie D No.4 Box 25 - *TBS DIC 06*
Partagas Serie D No.4 Box 25 - *ROA ENE 07*
Partagas Serie D No.4 Box 25 - *ASB DIC 06*
Partagas Serie Du Connaisseur No.3 Box 25 - *POS MAR 06*
Partagas Serie P No.2 Box 25 - *XLB JUN 05*
Partagas Serie P No.2 Box 25 - *PTS JUL 06*
Partagas Serie P No.2 Box 25 - *POS MAR 06*
Partagas Serie P No.2 Box 25 - *POS FEB 06*
Partagas Serie P No.2 Box 25 - *POS JUN 06*
Partagas Serie P No.2 Box 25 - *FIM DIC 05*
Partagas Serie P No.2 Box 25 - *PMR JUN 05*
Partagas Shorts Box 25 - *RSB SEP 06* 
Partagas Shorts Box 25 - *TMO FEB 07*
Partagas Shorts Box 25 - *GSO OCT 06*
Partagas Shorts Box 25 - *AOM OCT 06*
Partagas Shorts Box 25 - *ASB MAY 07*
Partagas Shorts Box 25 - *AVH DIC 05*
Partagas Shorts Box 25 - *EIC DIC 05*
Partagas Shorts Box 50 - *ASB AGO 06*
Partagas Shorts Box 50 - *AOM AGO 06*
Partagas Shorts Box 50 - *TMO OCT 06*
Partagas Shorts Box 50 - *AOM JUL 06*
Partagas Shorts Box 50 - *RSB JUL 06* 
Partagas Shorts Box 50 - *RSB JUN 06* 
Partagas Shorts Box 50 - *OPU AGO 06*
Partagas Shorts Box 50 - *AOM JUN 06*
Partagas Shorts Box 50 - *GTA SEP 06*
Partagas Shorts Box 50 - *MGT JUL 06* 
Partagas Shorts Box 50 - *RSB AGO 06* 
Partagas Shorts Box 50 - *PTS JUL 06*
Partagas Shorts Box 50 - *TMO JUL 06*
Partagas Shorts Box 50 - *ASB SEP 06*
Partagas Shorts Box 50 - *ASB OCT 06*
Partagas Shorts Box 50 - *OPU JUL 06*
Partagas Shorts Box 50 - *MGT AGO 06* 
Partagas Shorts Box 50 - *OPU SEP 06*
Partagas Super Partagas Box 25 - *OSE FEB 06*

*Continued in next post....
*


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Por Larranaga Montecarlos 25s Box - *OEB ENE 07*
Por Larranaga Montecarlos 25s Box - *OEB FEB 07*
Por Larranaga Panetelas s/C 25s Box - *OEB OCT 06*
Por Larranaga Petit Coronas 50s box - *OEB MAY 07*
Por Larranaga Petit Coronas 50s box - *OEB MAR 07*
Por Larranaga Petit Coronas 50s box - *OEB ABR 07*
Por Larranaga Petit Coronas 50s box - *EMA JUL 07*
Por Larranaga Petit Coronas Box 50 - *OEB FEB 07*
Punch Churchills A/T Box 25 - *NPD SEP 04*
Punch Churchills A/T Box 25 - *PMR OCT 05*
Punch Churchills Box 25 - *HTM ABR 04*
Punch Churchills Box 50 - *FDO SEP 04*
Punch Churchills Box 50 - *SOL MAY 05*
Punch Churchills Box 50 - *TGR JUN 05*
Punch Churchills Box 50 - *XAN JUN 05*
Punch Coronas Box 25 - *OEB MAY 06*
Punch Coronation A/T Box 25 - *GTL ENE 07*
Punch Coronation A/T Box 25 - *ASB MAR 07*
Punch Double Coronas Box 25 - *SML NOV 06*
Punch Double Coronas Box 25 - *OSE OCT 06*
Punch Double Coronas Box 50 - *AIS OCT 04*
Punch Double Coronas Box 50 - *KMM OCT 04*
Punch Petit Coronas Del Punch Box 25 - *OEB ABR 06*
Punch Petit Coronas Del Punch Box 25 - *RTG MAR 04*
Punch Punch Box 25 - *TMO SEP 06*
Punch Punch Box 50 - *TBS SEP 06*
Punch Punch Box 50 - *PSL FEB 06*
Punch Punch Box 50 - *PSL JUN 06*
Punch Punch Box 50 - *TBS ABR 06*
Punch Royal Coronations A/T Box 25 - *AOM FEB 06*
Punch Royal Selection No.11 Box 25 - *ASB OCT 06*
Punch Royal Selection No.11 Box 25 - *XLB DIC 05*
Punch Royal Selection No.12 Box 25 - *PUT ENE 07*
Punch Super Selection No.1 Box 50 - *ORE JUL 03*
Punch Super Selection No.1 Box 50 - *OEB MAR 07*
Quai DOrsay Coronas Claro Box 25 - *POS OCT 06*
Quai DOrsay Gran Coronas Box 25 - *POS JUL 06*
Quai DOrsay Imperiales Box 25 - *SXF MAY 05*
Quai DOrsay Imperiales Box 25 -	*POS MAY 06*
Quai DOrsay Imperiales Box 25 -	*PEL MAY 02*
Quai DOrsay Imperiales Box 25 -	*POS MAY 06*
Quintero Brevas 25s - *SRP MAY 07*
Quintero Londres Extra 25s Box - *SAL DIC 06*
Quintero Y Hermano Nacionales Box 25 - *PSB MAR 07*
Rafael Gonzales Coronas Extra Box 25 - *BWZ OCT 05*
Rafael Gonzales Coronas Extra Box 25 - *PTS FEB 07*
Rafael Gonzales Coronas Extra Box 25 - *PTS MAR 07*
Rafael Gonzales Lonsdales Box 25 - *PMR ABR 05*
Rafael Gonzales Lonsdales Box 25 - *PMR SEP 05*
Rafael Gonzales Petit Coronas Box 25 - *GTA OCT 06*
Rafael Gonzales Petit Coronas Box 25 - *AGL MAY 06*
Ramon Allones Gigantes Box 25 - *POS FEB 07*
Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas Box 25 - *POS MAR 07*
Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas Box 25 - *POS FEB 07*
Ramon Allones Specially Selected Box 25 - *POS MAY 07*
Ramon Allones Specially Selected Box 25 - *POS SEP 06*
Ramon Allones Specially Selected Box 25 - *POS NOV 06*
Ramon Allones Specially Selected Box 25 - *POS OTC 06*
Ramon Allones Specially Selected Box 25 - *POS FEB 07*
Ramon Allones Specially Selected Box 25 - *POS JUL 06*
Ramon Allones Specially Selected Box 25 - *POS DIC 06*
Ramon Allones Specially Selected Box 25 - *POS ABR 06*
Ramon Allones Specially Selected Box 50 - *POS MAY 07*
Ramon Allones Specially Selected Box 50 - *POS MAR 07*
Ramon Allones Specially Selected Box 50 - *POS FEB 07*
Ramon Allones Specially Selected Box 50 - *POS DIC 06*
Ramon Allones Specially Selected Box 50 - *POS SEP 06*
Romeo Y Julieta Belicosos Box 25 - *ROA JUL 06*
Romeo Y Julieta Belicosos Box 25 - *GSO NOV 06*
Romeo Y Julieta Cazadores Box 25 - *SOA JUN 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Cazadores Box 25 - *UGT ABR 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Cazadores Box 25 - *AEP OCT 06*
Romeo Y Julieta Cedros de Luxe No.1 Box 25 - *PMR NOV 05*
Romeo Y Julieta Cedros de Luxe No.2 Box 25 - *BPL NOV 05*
Romeo Y Julieta Cedros de Luxe No.3 Box 25 - *EAM OCT 05*
Romeo Y Julieta Churchills A/T Box 10 - *OEB JUN 06*
Romeo Y Julieta Churchills A/T Box 10 - *SAL JUL 06*
Romeo Y Julieta Churchills A/T Box 25 -	*AOR JUN 06*
Romeo Y Julieta Churchills A/T Box 25 -	*ASB AGO 06*
Romeo Y Julieta Churchills A/T Box 25 -	*MCS ABR 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Churchills A/T Box 25 -	*MCS FEB 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Churchills A/T Box 25 -	*MCS MAY 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Churchills A/T Box 25 -	*MSC MAY 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Churchills A/T Box 25 -	*TGP NOV 06*
Romeo Y Julieta Churchills A/T Box 25 -	*TGP DIC 06*
Romeo Y Julieta Churchills A/T Box 25 -	*TBS MAY 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Churchills A/T Box 25 -	*PGT MAR 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Churchills Box 25 - *UGT SEP 06*
Romeo Y Julieta Churchills Box 25 - *UAS JUL 06*
Romeo Y Julieta Club Box 20 -	NO BOX CODE
Romeo Y Julieta Coronas Box 25 - *GSO JUL 06*
Romeo Y Julieta Coronas Box 25 - *NRG NOV 05*
Romeo Y Julieta Coronitas En Cedro Box 25 - *OSE NOV 06*
Romeo Y Julieta Coronitas En Cedro Box 25 - *OSE DIC 06*
Romeo Y Julieta Coronitas En Cedro Box 25 - *PTS ENE 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Coronitas En Cedro Box 25 - *SRP ENE 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Escudos Box 25 - *EUP JUN 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Escudos Box 25 - *GAS JUL 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Escudos Box 25 - *GAS JUN 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Escudos Box 25 - *OEB MAY 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Escudos Box 25 - *SMG JUL 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Escudos Box 25 - *EUP JUL 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Escudos Box 25 - *EMA JUN 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Exhibicion No.4 Box 25 - *MCS SEP 05*
Romeo Y Julieta Exhibicion No.4 Box 25 - *MCS ABR 06*
Romeo Y Julieta Exhibicion No.4 Box 25 - *GSO MAR 06*
Romeo Y Julieta Exhibicion No.4 Box 50 - *GSO ENE 06*
Romeo Y Julieta Exhibicion No.4 Box 50 - *GSO SEP 06*
Romeo Y Julieta Exhibicion No.4 Box 50 - *XAN OCT 05*
Romeo Y Julieta Exhibicion No.4 Box 50 - *XLB NOV 05*
Romeo Y Julieta Los Tres Romeos Box 3 - *POS ABR 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Los Tres Romeos Box 3 -	*OEB NOV 06*
Romeo Y Julieta Petit Julietas Box 25 - *URL NOV 01* 
Romeo Y Julieta Puritos Box 50 - no box code
Romeo Y Julieta Romeo No.1 A/T Box 25 - *URA JUL 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Romeo No.1 A/T Box 25 -	*UGT OCT 06*
Romeo Y Julieta Romeo No.1 A/T Box 25 -	*UGT MAY 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Romeo No.1 A/T Box 25 -	*TEB JUL 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Romeo No.1 A/T Box 25 - *TOE JUN 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Romeo No.1 A/T Box 25 - *UAS MAY 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Romeo No.1 A/T Box 25 -	*EMT JUN 07* 
Romeo Y Julieta Romeo No.1 A/T Box 25 -	*PGT ABR 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Romeo No.1 A/T Box 25 -	*TBS MAR 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Romeo No.2 A/T Box 25 -	*BOL FEB 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Romeo No.2 A/T Box 25 -	*SGB MAY 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Romeo No.2 A/T Box 25 -	*TBS ENE 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Romeo No.2 A/T Box 25 -	*TBS MAY 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Romeo No.2 A/T Box 25 -	*PML ENE 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Romeo No.2 A/T Box 25 -	*LSO JUL 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Romeo No.2 A/T Box 25 -	*LSO JUN 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Romeo No.2 A/T Box 25 -	*OSE MAR 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Romeo No.2 A/T Box 50 - *RTO MAR 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Short Churchills Box 10 - *PUT MAY 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Short Churchills Box 15 - *UAS JUL 06*
Romeo Y Julieta Short Churchills Box 15 - *UAS MAR 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Short Churchills Box 15 - *GTL ABR 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Short Churchills Box 15 - *SRP NOV 06*
Romeo Y Julieta Short Churchills Box 25 - *EPR JUN 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Short Churchills Box 25 - *EST JUN 07*
Romeo Y Julieta Tres Petit Coronas Box 25 - *PTS ABR 06*
Saint Luis Rey Churchills Box 25 - *AEP AGO 06*
Saint Luis Rey Churchills Box 25 - *AEP ABR 06*
Saint Luis Rey Churchills Box 50 - *TGR MAY 05*
Saint Luis Rey Churchills Box 50 - *AEP JUL 06*
Saint Luis Rey Churchills Box 50 - *AEP SEP 06*
Saint Luis Rey Coronas Box 25 - *AEP MAY 06*
Saint Luis Rey Double Coronas Box 50 - *AEP MAR 07*
Saint Luis Rey Double Coronas Box 50 - *OPU DIC 06*
Saint Luis Rey Double Coronas Box 50 - *AEP FEB 07*
Saint Luis Rey Lonsdales Box 25 - *GEP JUN 03*
Saint Luis Rey Lonsdales Box 25 - *FOD JUL 03*
Saint Luis Rey Petit Coronas Box 25 - *AEP JUL 06*
Saint Luis Rey Regios Box 25 - *GTL ENE 07*
Saint Luis Rey Regios Box 25 - *UAS AGO 06*
Saint Luis Rey Regios Box 25 - *SRP ENE 07*
Saint Luis Rey Regios Box 50 - *AEP ABR 06*
Saint Luis Rey Regios Box 50 - *AEP JUL 06*
Saint Luis Rey Serie A Box 25 - *PUT DIC 06*
Saint Luis Rey Serie A Box 25 - *AOM OCT 06*
Saint Luis Rey Serie A Box 50 - *AEP SEP 06*
Saint Luis Rey Serie A Box 50 - *SRP ABR 06*
Saint Luis Rey Serie A Box 50 - *SRP SEP 06*
Saint Luis Rey Serie A Box 50 - *AEP ABR 06*
Saint Luis Rey Serie A Box 50 -	*AEP FEB 06*
Saint Luis Rey Serie A Box 50 - *AEP JUN 06*
San Cristobal De La Habana El Morro Box 25 - *FJN JUL 05*
San Cristobal De La Habana El Principe Box 25 - *OEB JUL 06*
San Cristobal De La Habana El Principe Box 25 -	*OEB FEB 07*
San Cristobal De La Habana Fuerza Box 25 - *FJN MAY 05*
San Cristobal De La Habana Fuerza Box 25 - *FJN ABR 05*
San Cristobal De La Habana La Punta Box 25 - *OEB MAY 06*
San Cristobal De La Habana La Punta Box 25 - *OEB SEP 06*
San Cristobal De La Habana Mercaderes Box 25 - *OEB SEP 06*
San Cristobal De La Habana Mercaderes Box 25 - *OEB MAY 06*
San Cristobal De La Habana Mercaderes Box 25 - *OEB MAR 06*
San Cristobal De La Habana Muralla Box 25 - *OEB SEP 06*
San Cristobal De La Habana Muralla Box 25 - *OEB MAR 07*
San Cristobal De La Habana Oficios Box 25 - *OEB MAR 07*
Sancho Panza Bachilleres Box 25 - *SML JUL 06*
Sancho Panza Bachilleres Box 25 - *SML OCT 06*
Sancho Panza Belicosos Box 25 - *SML ENE 07*
Sancho Panza Belicosos Box 25 - *SML FEB 07*
Sancho Panza Belicosos Box 25 -	*SML MAY 07*
Sancho Panza Coronas Box 25 - *MRB MAY 06*
Sancho Panza Coronas Gigantes Box 10 - *CUE OCT 03*
Sancho Panza Molinos Box 25 - *SML MAR 06*
Sancho Panza Sanchos Box 10 - *ALV SEP 01*
Sancho Panza Sanchos Box 5 - *ZTV MAY 05*
Seleccion Piramides Box 5 - *FIM NOV 05*
Seleccion Robustos Box 5 - *POS ENE 06*
Trinidad Coloniales Box 24 - *AML DIC 06*
Trinidad Coloniales Box 24 - *STL DIC 06*
Trinidad Coloniales Box 24 - *STL FEB 07*
Trinidad Coloniales Box 5x5 - *STL OCT 06*
Trinidad Fundadores Box 12 - *STL MAR 06*
Trinidad Fundadores Box 24 - *STL MAY 07*
Trinidad Fundadores Box 50 - *IKR AGO 05*
Trinidad Fundadores Box 50 - *STL ABR 06*
Trinidad Fundadores Box 5x5 - *OIK OCT 04*
Trinidad Reyes Box 12 - *STL ENE 07*
Trinidad Reyes Box 24 -	*STL ABR 07*
Trinidad Reyes Box 24 -	*STL FEB 07*
Trinidad Reyes Box 5x5 - *IKR JUL 05*
Trinidad Robustos Extra Box 12 - *STL NOV 06*
Trinidad Robustos Extra Box 15 - *STL MAY 06*
Vegas Robaina Clasicos Box 25 - *AML ABR 06*
Vegas Robaina Clasicos Box 5x5 - *UUS MAY 05*
Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro Box 25 - *AML ABR 06*
Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro Box 25 - *AML JUN 06*
Vegas Robaina Familiar Box 25 - *ECA OCT 01*
Vegas Robaina Familiar Box 25 - *HGS DIC 04*
Vegas Robaina Famosos Box 25 - *LPM JUN 07*
Vegas Robaina Famosos Box 25 - *AML SEP 06*
Vegas Robaina Famosos Box 25 - *AML MAR 07*
Vegas Robaina Unicos Box 25 - *ROA NOV 06*
Vegas Robaina Unicos Box 25 - *ROA FEB 07*
Vegas Robaina Unicos Box 25 - *ROA DIC 06*
Vegas Robaina Unicos Box 25 - *ROA OCT 06*
Vegueros Especiales No.1 Box 25 - *SCO NOV 01*

:tu:tu

:ss


----------



## kurly (May 30, 2007)

Wow great info!

Where did you get all that?


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

kurly said:


> Wow great info!
> 
> Where did you get all that?


They're are all my boxes!!! :r :r

J/K :tu

I wanted to check some box codes from 2006 and 2007 but I couldn't find any recent lists here. Found one in another cigar forum and copied the list from them, so we could use it in our forum to check recent box codes!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

To be honest, the purpose of this list on that other form has always confused me a little. What does it tell us aside from that other people have gotten boxes with those codes before. Getting a box with a different code doesn't mean it's questionable if you have a good vendor. Getting a box with one of these codes doesn't mean it's "good" if you have a sh*tty vendor. Not trying to be difficult, I just don't understand the point....


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

DAMN!!! Seems to me I need to start a cigar journal just to keep with all the box codes.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

The Professor said:


> To be honest, the purpose of this list on that other form has always confused me a little. What does it tell us aside from that other people have gotten boxes with those codes before. Getting a box with a different code doesn't mean it's questionable if you have a good vendor. Getting a box with one of these codes doesn't mean it's "good" if you have a sh*tty vendor. Not trying to be difficult, I just don't understand the point....


The main advantage I see is being able to seek out certain factories for your collection. If you have a preference for cigars produced at a certain factory, then you may be able to scan the list to find other brands and vitolas being produced there, at which point you might seek them out. Of course all of this is made somewhat more complicated by the secrecy surrounding the assignment of box codes by Habanos.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

A couple to add.:tu

Montecristo No.4 Box 25 - *GSP AUG 06*
Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas Box 25 - *TEB JUL 07*


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a Partagas Shorts Box 25 with a code of *MGT MAY 07,* this is not on your list.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

burninator said:


> Of course all of this is made somewhat more complicated by the *secrecy surrounding the assignment of box codes* by Habanos.


Exactly. Hence, the usefulness of a list like that goes down dramatically. Even then, why list *all* of the different months RASS, for example, were produced at POS. As it's formulated, it's more a repository of box codes that people on that board have gotten -- not a list that's (a.) comprehensive, (b.) exhaustive, or (c.) usefully constructed except to let us know what those people have acquired. Maybe it's just the Monday grumpies talking (and this is *nothing* against DragonMan), but the list seems like a waste of time, IMHO. :2

Oh ... and most are in agreement that factory differences don't matter much these days (unlike in the 90s, for example). Even if they did, seems like a better strategy would be to actually figure out what codes go with what factories today.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

rack04 said:


> A couple to add.:tu
> 
> Montecristo No.4 Box 25 - *GSP AUG 06*
> Ramon Allones Small Club Coronas Box 25 - *TEB JUL 07*





jkorp said:


> I have a Partagas Shorts Box 25 with a code of *MGT MAY 07,* this is not on your list.


No offense to either of you ... but why does this matter (again -- not about you, it's about the list in general)? What do we *gain* from continuously adding things to the list?


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Exactly. Hence, the usefulness of a list like that goes down dramatically. Even then, why list *all* of the different months RASS, for example, were produced at POS. As it's formulated, it's more a repository of box codes that people on that board have gotten -- not a list that's (a.) comprehensive, (b.) exhaustive, or (c.) usefully constructed except to let us know what those people have acquired. Maybe it's just the Monday grumpies talking (and this is *nothing* against DragonMan), but the list seems like a waste of time, IMHO. :2
> 
> Oh ... and most are in agreement that factory differences don't matter much these days (unlike in the 90s, for example). Even if they did, seems like a better strategy would be to actually figure out what codes go with what factories today.


I agree this list is useless unless some one can start associating the factory codes with a particular factory rolling the cigars and furnish us with a list of codes used to identify that factory in the past. I appreciate the effort put in by the fellow BOTL here but is, for lack of a better word, useless.

No offence intended.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

daniyal said:


> I agree this list is useless unless some one can start associating the factory codes with a particular factory rolling the cigars and furnish us with a list of codes used to identify that factory in the past. I appreciate the effort put in by the fellow BOTL here but is, for lack of a better word, useless.
> 
> No offence intended.


even then, it's only useless random knowledge at best if the consensus is right that QC = no difference between factories anymore ... unless, of course, you're a collector who just wants stuff from a particular factory because that's what you like to see in your collection.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Darrel, i'm not sure it's that big a deal. I think it is just another reference tool that can be used in the big scheme of things. I know some find it useful.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

The Professor said:


> What do we *gain* from continuously adding things to the list?


POST COUNT, DAMMIT! WE GAIN POST COUNT!

Tina, I haven't seen you get your panties in a twist like this before. Finals buggin' ya? :r J/K...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Sandman said:


> Darrel, i'm not sure it's that big a deal. I think it is just another reference tool that can be used in the big scheme of things. I know some find it useful.


Oh ... I don't think it's a big deal. Please don't get me wrong. I don't think it should be taken down or anything like that; but I just don't understand why/how it's useful to anyone except as an incomplete piece of trivia (since we can't translate all the factory codes and once we can, they change them).


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

daniyal said:


> *I agree this list is useless unless some one can start associating the factory codes with a particular factory rolling the cigars and furnish us with a list of codes used to identify that factory in the past.* I appreciate the effort put in by the fellow BOTL here but is, for lack of a better word, useless.


You can't associate box codes with certain factories anymore. The codes rotate between factories so todays POS factory will not be the POS factory, say six months from now. So, today's box codes tell you nothing but the year produced.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

The Professor said:


> No offense to either of you ... but why does this matter (again -- not about you, it's about the list in general)? What do we *gain* from continuously adding things to the list?


Not sure. I am new to ISOM's so I thought there was a purpose for the list like validating or comparison, but if not disregard.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

muziq said:


> POST COUNT, DAMMIT! WE GAIN POST COUNT!
> 
> Tina, I haven't seen you get your panties in a twist like this before. Finals buggin' ya? :r J/K...


:r:r:r:r

I don't even know why it bugs me that much. I guess it's just because it's such a labor-intensive, long, and cluttered list -- it seems like there should be some point to it. But I can't figure out how it's useful.

Things were simpler in the 90s when each factory had one code, NIVELACUSO was in play, and thin RG cigars were still made in abundant quantities. Some people get depressed around the holidays... I get surly because we're one year further away from 1998.  :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> You can't associate box codes with certain factories anymore. The codes rotate between factories so todays POS factory will not be the POS factory, say six months from now. So, today's box codes tell you nothing but the year produced.


Seeeee ... I didn't even know that. Even professors learn something new every day. Given that, I REALLY wonder what the heck the point of this is other than to account for purchased boxes ... which doesn't matter anyway unless you're buying from a trusted vendor, in which case you don't need a list to check your boxes against.

Henceforth, therefore, ergo ... fukk it. :r


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

The Professor said:


> What do we *gain* from continuously adding things to the list?


I liek to look at teh numbers and they are liek colours in my brain.

:ss


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Harpo said:


> I liek to look at teh numbers and they are liek colours in my brain.
> 
> :ss


I saw a special on TV about that guy, pretty amazing. He learned Icelandic in 7 days, supposedly one of the hardest languages.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> You can't associate box codes with certain factories anymore. The codes rotate between factories so todays POS factory will not be the POS factory, say six months from now. So, today's box codes tell you nothing but the year produced.


I agree they keep changing so the list would have to state that between June 00 - Dec 00 POS factory used this code XXX and so on that would be a real pain though.



The Professor said:


> Oh ... I don't think it's a big deal. Please don't get me wrong. I don't think it should be taken down or anything like that; but I just don't understand why/how it's useful to anyone except as an incomplete piece of trivia (since we can't translate all the factory codes and once we can, they change them).


We're providing useful information for counterfeiters, now they can stamp the correct code on those glass top cohiba boxes.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Seeeee ... I didn't even know that. Even professors learn something new every day. Given that, I REALLY wonder what the heck the point of this is other than to account for purchased boxes ... which doesn't matter anyway unless you're buying from a trusted vendor, in which case you don't need a list to check your boxes against.
> 
> Henceforth, therefore, ergo ... fukk it. :r


Damm Dok, somebody get him a PBR and any Habano from '98, STAT! However, the logic can't be denied. I tend to agree on the futility of a list like this with the rotation of the factories and the utter confusion of what letters go where. Guess we have the counterfeit market to thank for that as well.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> *Damm Dok, somebody get him a PBR and any Habano from '98, STAT! *However, the logic can't be denied. I tend to agree on the futility of a list like this with the rotation of the factories and the utter confusion of what letters go where. Guess we have the counterfeit market to thank for that as well.


I like the way you think, T! Does it *have to* be PBR, though??? :r:r:r


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

The Professor said:


> Some people get depressed around the holidays... I get surly because we're one year further away from 1998.  :r


Man, you *are* surly! I look at the same thing and think, "my '98s are one year closer to true nirvana than they were!"

I officially proclaim Tina the "Girl of Surl" :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Professor said:


> What do we *gain* from continuously adding things to the list?


I have a box of Partagas 898s from the 70s.

The box code is: *POO STYX *


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> I have a box of Partagas 898s from the 70s.
> 
> The box code is: *POO STYX *


tommy i think your boxes may be fake, i have a box of Partagas 898 from the 70s too, but the box it DA SHITE hmmm oh well


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

zemekone said:


> tommy i think your boxes may be fake, i have a box of Partagas 898 from the 70s too, but the box it DA SHITE hmmm oh well


I think we should herf and compare...you could get your shirts and kill two poos with one stone.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I thought it could be used just as a reference list. It's not an official factory list or anything and if you don't have a reputable vendor, finding your box code on this list won't mean it's legit. So I do see the futility of the list but in the early morning we do strange things. It was not completely useless...it kept me up until it was time to get the kids ready for school...it also seemed to wake up the Professor!!:r  

:ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> I thought it could be used just as a reference list. It's not an official factory list or anything and if you don't have a reputable vendor, finding your box code on this list won't mean it's legit. So I do see the futility of the list but in the early morning we do strange things. It was not completely useless...it kept me up until it was time to get the kids ready for school...it also seemed to wake up the Professor!!:r
> 
> :ss


:r:r:r

apparently!!! hope you didn't take my comments the wrong way, bro -- no ill feelings toward you or anything like that.


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

The Professor said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> apparently!!! hope you didn't take my comments the wrong way, bro -- no ill feelings toward you or anything like that.


Prof. I'm gonna show you some love bro this thread's made you too miserable.:chk


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

daniyal said:


> Prof. I'm gonna show you some love bro this thread's made you too miserable.:chk


thanks for the luv.


----------

